# Athletes you want to see NAKED



## superphenix (May 17, 2002)

The athletes that I want to see NAKED are:

Golf: Carin Koch from LPGA
Soccer: Mia Hamm


----------



## Twin Peak (May 17, 2002)

Definitely Anna K.....mmmm


----------



## Var (May 17, 2002)

Anna K. without a doubt.  There are plenty of fakes out there...time for some Playboy action!


----------



## sawheet (May 19, 2002)

Anna k for sure, Marla dunlap also.  and Racheal BAbrick the climber. And dont forget Gabby Reese


----------



## jonny69 (May 19, 2002)

gabby reese too.yummy.


----------



## calamity528 (May 27, 2002)

Anna K    of course
and Intalian 2000 Olympic Volley Ball team


----------



## 5abi (May 29, 2002)

rosey o' dolland!!!!! jk jk

ya anna k


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by calamity528 *_
> Intalian 2000 Olympic Volley Ball team


They were practically naked anyway.  The Olympic comittee decided that there SKIMPY outfits were too big and made a rule saying they had to be smaller, especially showing more arse  Who said that having old farts in charge of sport was a bad idea 
 

Animal


----------



## bubbasr (May 29, 2002)

Daniel Edwards Fitness Model


----------



## ALBOB (May 29, 2002)

Serena Williams.


----------



## jay (May 29, 2002)

Jenny Worth. Oo la la


----------



## ZECH (May 30, 2002)

Jenny Worth!


----------



## mad_mike (May 31, 2002)

paola pezzo mountain biker


----------



## the_menace (May 31, 2002)

Anna Kournikova and some college hoops chicks (theyre hot!)


----------



## ZECH (Jun 4, 2002)

After last night..........Trish Stratus!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 4, 2002)

What happened last night?


----------



## Solid_Steel (Jun 4, 2002)

That one softball pitcher from Wisconsin i think it is. Damn she was hot.


----------



## themoviecapo (Jun 7, 2002)

any hot girl will do


----------



## ZECH (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> What happened last night?



A week ago on monday night Raw!! Trish and terri wrestled with thongs on! OMG!


----------



## Cenox (Jun 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by themoviecapo *_
> any hot girl will do



Hehe yeah, they really aren't that different from normal chicks...
Besides, seing celebs naked kinda ruins the entire excitement!


----------



## rajasingam (Sep 5, 2002)

well


----------



## rajasingam (Sep 5, 2002)

i want


----------



## rajasingam (Sep 5, 2002)

to see


----------



## rajasingam (Sep 5, 2002)

wwe babes like


----------



## rajasingam (Sep 5, 2002)

stacy kiebler and terri


----------



## rajasingam (Sep 5, 2002)

naked and


----------



## rajasingam (Sep 5, 2002)

fight it out


----------



## map007 (Oct 7, 2002)

Ana without a doubt


----------



## gettinstarted18 (Oct 15, 2002)

Its just gotta be Anna K


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 15, 2002)

Question...what is so great about Anna Kournikova??  She's cute but come...do you really think her looks are worthy of so much attention?  I think it's just the media......any thoughts???


----------



## david (Oct 15, 2002)

Nicole Bass (Just kidding!!!!)

Trish Stratus


----------



## animal56 (Oct 15, 2002)

I'd rather not see them naked, but I'd like to feel them naked!.  

In skimpy lingerie, I'd like to see:

1. Trish Stratus
2. Mia Hamm
3. Trish Stratus
4. Monica Brant
5. Anna Kournihola (or most tight tennis chicks)
6. Surfer chicks (surfing in lingerie...mmm)

Of course, Trish and Monica are usually in lingerie, so I'm good with that.


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 15, 2002)

Gotta agree with Mia Hamm!


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 15, 2002)

AND all the surfer girls...total hotties


----------



## gettinstarted18 (Oct 15, 2002)

what would your choice be then fit freak???


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 15, 2002)

Personally as I just mentioned the surfer girls...nice toned bodies...natural look, cute, nice style, not too muscular....definately my type to look at anyway


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 15, 2002)

I kinda like there tombot attitudes and style too


----------



## animal56 (Oct 15, 2002)

Hey, Fit, tone it down there bud. You can't give away all of our secrets, otherwise, there won't be any Surfer Girls left for me!


----------



## Max. Q (Oct 16, 2002)

Amy Acuff ~ 6'2" tall goddess of high jumping


----------



## Max. Q (Oct 16, 2002)

Jeanette Lee ~ aka "Black Widow" Nine-Ball Billiard Pro


----------



## Max. Q (Oct 16, 2002)

Lokelani McMichael ~ Triathelete, World Record holder, youngest woman to compete in the Ironman


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 16, 2002)

Animal...OK..OK..OK...I'll stop now


----------



## animal56 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Max. Q *_
> Jeanette Lee ~ aka "Black Widow" Nine-Ball Billiard Pro



How could I forget....

Mmmmmmm....

mmmmmm...

Oriental Delight....

Someone pass the Kleenex, please


----------



## animal56 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Animal...OK..OK..OK...I'll stop now



Have you seen Blue Crush?


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 16, 2002)

Of course......sweeeeeet...gotta luv the hotties...everywhere


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

Beth Horn or Lena Johanson (sp?)

Aww screw it - Both of em!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 16, 2002)

Hmmm Aussie pole vaulter (Yeah pole vault me baby) Tatiana Grigorieva


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Hmmm Aussie pole vaulter (Yeah pole vault me baby) Tatiana Grigorieva



she can volt my pole any time


----------



## Duncan (Oct 17, 2002)

refrigerator perry


----------



## Rissole (Oct 17, 2002)




----------



## animal56 (Oct 18, 2002)

Holy crap. That was uncalled for Dunc.


----------



## david (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> she can volt my pole any time



What a Hottie!!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by animal56 *_
> Holy crap. That was uncalled for Dunc.


If i quessed a male footballer would i be right ??


----------



## Max. Q (Oct 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> 
> If i quessed a male footballer would i be right ??



Correct. A former Chicago Bears defensive tackle during the mid-eighties. Here's a picture of him I found on the net...


----------



## david (Oct 19, 2002)

any cheerleaders on a pro team!!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Max. Q *_
> 
> 
> Correct. A former Chicago Bears defensive tackle during the mid-eighties.


Holy crap Duncan  YOUR A SICKO !!


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> she can volt my pole any time



You want her to hook up an electric current to your pole?   

I'd much rather she vaulted mine.


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Nicole Bass (Just kidding!!!!)
> 
> Trish Stratus


Nicole Bass, what an amazon.


----------

